# Lgbt friends :)



## MilaBanana (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi I’m Mila, I’m looking for people to play animal crossing new horizon who are lgbt or lgbt friendly only, I’m 26 years old and I’m transgender, just trying to find a friend to play with because my irl friends are not gamers at all  My Instagram is Milabananaz if you want to take a look I speak English and French

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020

2191-6325-7432 this is my switch code


----------



## Velvet_nosebleed (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi there! My name is Ethan, I’m 20 and I would love some more lgbt friends! I identify as gay and genderfluid. My info is in my signature! I’ll add you!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Apr 25, 2020)

Hiya! I'm a 26 year old cis gendered gay guy from South America. Open to play with everyone


----------



## MilaBanana (Apr 25, 2020)

Velvet_nosebleed said:


> Hi there! My name is Ethan, I’m 20 and I would love some more lgbt friends! I identify as gay and genderfluid. My info is in my signature! I’ll add you!


Yay

	Post automatically merged: Apr 25, 2020



SirBadger said:


> Hiya! I'm a 26 year old cis gendered gay guy from South America. Open to play with everyone


Yay add me


----------



## Melchoir (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi there! I'm Gem, I'm 20 years old and I identify as pansexual! Feel free to add me!


----------

